
Playing God: Hospital triage during Katrina - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/articles/playing-god
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
_So my name is Lee Daugherty. I am an intensive care doctor just down the road
at Johns Hopkins. What we 're going to be talking about today is how we make
decisions about who gets life-saving resources in a situation where we
literally cannot take care of everyone. Today the scenario we'll talk about is
pandemic influenza._

